
Inside Nginx: How We Designed for Performance Scale - 0xmohit
https://www.nginx.com/blog/inside-nginx-how-we-designed-for-performance-scale/
======
0xmohit
Accessing it currently would result in _Error establishing a database
connection_ , though.

~~~
znpy
Confirm.

